# Clinton river.....



## oldrank (Dec 5, 2006)

Here is my take on the Clinton river......In the last five years of fishing I have landed 3 steelies on the Clinton.....My brothers each have caught one....that makes five steelies in 5 years......and we consider that pretty good....its not gonna be anything like some of the hot steelie rivers in the state......On the best days you may hook a fish.....on good days you may see one......most of the days you see nothing and catch nothing....but what i do enjoy most about it is that its close to home.....and it gets all the kinks out of my system before I head up to the bigger rivers......and as the old cliche says......a bad day fishing is better than a good day at work.......we have also caught a bunch of suckers and some walleye also.....any fish you may find on redds are usually very shy and dont stick around long.......the river is full of dead timber and very shallow in most places.....and changes every year.......if your really looking to catch steel head west......if your looking to chill out and have some fun and MAYBE get lucky....head to the Clinton......


----------



## wcalcaterra (Jan 25, 2007)

Amen!!!!!!!!


----------



## Week End Redneck (Jan 17, 2005)

if your really looking to catch steel head west......if your looking to chill out and have some fun and MAYBE get lucky....head to the Clinton......[/QUOTE said:


> Its not the most attractive fishery but its right in our neighborhoods and has something to offer. There are some very intresting and scenic spots along the river that are accessable to the public in quite a few spots. I grew up in Sterling Heights near Hall Rd. and Van **** and there are many public spots throughout Sterling, Utica, Shelby etc...Do a little exploring and you may find a nice little honey hole.........


----------



## unclecrash (Mar 3, 2007)

Like on my first outing this year. I saw 11 deer in one spot I watched at about 50 yards for about ten minutes then went down the river to find another pack of 7 I watched for a bit till they bounced off. I love watching them wave as they bound away. And then like W E ******* said you may even find a honeyhole with several fish willing to take a fly.


----------



## kgibby91 (Mar 7, 2007)

yup, last tuesday when i got out to yates. me and my buddies walked down. we kicked up like 7 doe, watched them about 40-50 yards away. its just fun geting out but catching fish is a plus


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Its better that having the lower part of rouge river to fish in :yikes:


----------



## unclecrash (Mar 3, 2007)

stinger63 said:


> Its better that having the lower part of rouge river to fish in :yikes:


I second that thought. I grew up along the rouge about a five minute walk to it. played in the woods all the time garbage all over. Talk about polutted.


----------



## Week End Redneck (Jan 17, 2005)

stinger63 said:


> Its better that having the lower part of rouge river to fish in :yikes:



Great point!


----------



## Matt Schalk (Dec 20, 2000)

When I moved to Ferndale 6 years ago, I checked out the Clinton. I've fished it a handful of times since then - sometimes just running a bobber and a bag a few times through a run here and there, to POUNDING that river hard ALL DAY during what should be "prime time" with my best spawn, waxies, wigs, and even switching over to spinners and small cranks. I caught a few small rainbows which were probably planter steelhead.

I used to work in Rochester and would go by the Clinton nearly EVERY DAY for a year and a half. Even when the river was full of anglers, I NEVER SAW A FISH ON A STRINGER. I would "hear" of a fish caught here and there, but that was about it.

The Clinton LOOKS like a quality stream, but I'd have better luck fishing "crappy" streams in West Michigan where I grew up.

One of the biggest problems with the Clinton River, in my opinion, is that when the hatchery truck arrives with the steelhead plant, local anglers pound the baby steelies to death and even when practicing good catch and releases, KILL most of the plant.


----------



## oldrank (Dec 5, 2006)

all 3 fish i caught were caught blind......2 in the same run.....the same day...about 10 minutes apart.....this spot was a deeper run where the river was cut in half by a jam up of logs........the run ran right next to the log jam...it was about 5 foot deep.....i would drift my rig (single egg fly) right next to the jam right on the verge of snagging up.....the other one we seen jumping a few times...right next to another log jam......i hit that run about a hundred times and finally he took a single egg fly.....I have hooked probably 10 more all behind redds....never could land em cause the redds were right in front of a huge jam of logs....theyd just go right in the logs.....in all the years fishing there i have seen 2 guys walking out with a fish each.....they will spawn at the same water temp as the big rivers but a couple of days of warm weather and the river warms up very quick so the window for hot action is very small.....the good thing is its an earlier run then the Northern rivers so just as the Clinton is approaching the last days of its very small run the Northern rivers should be just starting.....one more thing...all these fish were hooked pretty much in the same small stretch of river......i have never seen a fish anywhere else....


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

We gotta remember fellas, it wasnt to long ago that the Clinton was a cesspool. I remember 30-35 years ago when it had a pea soup color to it.
You couldnt see bottom in even a few inches of water!!! And you could smell it from a mile away!! It still has its proublems but it used to be a dead river, a dumping grounds. Its been the focus of the DNR, local citys and conservation groups who are working to clean it and keep it clean.
There are groups and clean up efforts that are always looking for volenteers to help clean it. Ive done a few cleanups and its worth the effort. If everyone who uses it or wants to see it keep improving than we most be part of the solution!!!

In the short time tho, i do wish for more of an effort on the DNR's part to stock the river, Browns and Steelies, in larger numbers to make it more of a attractive fishery for those of us in the SE Mich area.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

> One of the biggest problems with the Clinton River, in my opinion, is
> that when the hatchery truck arrives with the steelhead plant, local
> anglers pound the baby steelies to death and even when practicing good
> catch and releases, KILL most of the plant.


The plantings are also published in the mc comb daily news also drawing that many more people to catch those planter fish.I think the planting times should be kept private.


----------



## wcalcaterra (Jan 25, 2007)

Well it depends on how you look at it, I just spoke with someone who pulled 2 steelies out yesterday. I'll give it more than a chance.


----------



## jiggineyes (Feb 19, 2005)

Fished yates today from 11-2 with one hooked but didnt see what it was. Then drove to a spot down stream and fished from 2-430. Hooked 1 steelie which i had almost within arms reach which threw my hook. Looked about 4-5 lbs. Got a small walleye about 12" threw him back. River is stained, but not bad. Water is pretty fast so had to find some deeper water. Fishable for sure. Will be back there sunday. Not by yates but within a few miles.


----------



## unclecrash (Mar 3, 2007)

Sounds like there moving up. Ive seen fish and caught them from yates clear past ryan rd. Just got to be there when they are. And like oldrank said when they are on the redds you can do well behind them when you catch other males being agressive. Also in the holes close to the redds. What I find about the river the fish are spooky most people dont relize if you just come trompsin up on them you may never see them. I find when you get close to the good areas you need to slow your approach down. Its a small stream with tons of pressure. One day I got down there first down the river hooked about 6 or seven. I walked up to this one hole where the water is fast over gravel and dumps into this nice hole thats hard to get a drift into. It was just breakin daylight. I was drifting a small egg with a tiny caddis dropper as soon as it dropped into the hole I had one on. About 15in. landed it next about a 19in. next cast a bout a 5 pounder all on the caddis. The next fish was even bigger then I poped the big bright colored male. After he tore me up and all threw the hole that was it no more out of that hole. So I moved on to catch one more for the day that was a great day on that little stream.I have had a few good days like that down there.Another thing I dont think alot of people relize is the fish are seeing so much of the same crap big stuff a tend to go smaller on a lot of flies down there.


----------



## PLUMMER47 (Dec 9, 2006)

stinger63 said:


> The plantings are also published in the mc comb daily news also drawing that many more people to catch those planter fish.I think the planting times should be kept private.


I second this, especially when I see the same type of crowd fillin a bucket at the hairloft. Whether it be browns or bows. I find it difficult to "fish" currently because of the water conditions right now. Someone got it right earlier, if your out for fun and relaxation, then OK. Haven't seen anyone until today , fishing. More walkers and people shaking the cobwebs outta der casts still. Hahaha


----------



## wcalcaterra (Jan 25, 2007)

I am thinking about trying by River Bends, If they are moving up I am going to try there.


----------



## PLUMMER47 (Dec 9, 2006)

Seen about 40 people fishin today, and 1 couple camping at the dam. Everyone I asked said they had 2-6 fish, yet I never seen 1 on or on the stringer. All C&R I guess. Must have just missed them all catchin them. Never seen 1 fish from the high banks, but water was still high , but has come down 4" since sunday. Seen lots of new gravel beds but nothing on them, this morning or afternoon.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

PLUMMER47 said:


> Seen about 40 people fishin today, and 1 couple camping at the dam. Everyone I asked said they had 2-6 fish, yet I never seen 1 on or on the stringer. All C&R I guess. Must have just missed them all catchin them. Never seen 1 fish from the high banks, but water was still high , but has come down 4" since sunday. Seen lots of new gravel beds but nothing on them, this morning or afternoon.


everyone you asked was a LIAR!!!!!!!


----------



## Lucky Chuck (Sep 24, 2005)

Firefighter said:


> everyone you asked was a LIAR!!!!!!!


 Ya they are liars,ive seen 2 fish taken out of there this year and I fish it just about everyday.Now the suckers will be really going strong soon so yes 40 ppl can get 2-6


----------



## wcalcaterra (Jan 25, 2007)

Its early yet.


----------



## unclecrash (Mar 3, 2007)

wcalcaterra said:


> Its early yet.


Im with you on that one if you dont see the run trying to jump the dam there not stacked in there yet.But I havn't been there in a couple weeks they might be there by now. Im going to try it a couple days after this rain. Someone said they were starting to see redds show up, There was none when I was there.


----------



## Silverexpress (Sep 6, 2006)

I was out there the other night making gravel beds......ssssshhhhhh

Gotta keep those 40 away from my secret honey hole.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Firefighter said:


> everyone you asked was a LIAR!!!!!!!


Plus, most people don't put them on a stringer out of that water. I wouldn't even touch them at that.:lol:


----------



## wcalcaterra (Jan 25, 2007)

They are comming in from the lake, they have not been in the river long enough to be contaminated. If you don't want them give them to me.


----------



## PLUMMER47 (Dec 9, 2006)

I dedfinately don't think anyone was a "LIAR". I do have bad eyes tho...........LOL. I can't imagine how many people would be there "IF" there was a decent amount of fish..............


----------



## Week End Redneck (Jan 17, 2005)

wcalcaterra said:


> They are comming in from the lake, they have not been in the river long enough to be contaminated. If you don't want them give them to me.



I'm with you. Give them to me.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Even the hold overs?:lol:


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Get raedy heavys rains are bring to more sewage overflows into the clinton.Especialy watch from the redrun drain and downward.


----------



## unclecrash (Mar 3, 2007)

SWEET here come the fish


----------



## unclecrash (Mar 3, 2007)

Anyone fish this morning. I slept in so I dont know how hard it rained. I checked the stream flow last update at 7:30 from this it dont look like its gone up much. Is it fishable or is it a muddy mess?


----------



## unclecrash (Mar 3, 2007)

Checked again at 11:30 it seems to have peeked gone up at auburn 100 cubic feet per second check it later to see what its doing.


----------



## PLUMMER47 (Dec 9, 2006)

At Coyote's its up almost 2 feet on the sea wall. Not receeding as of 3:40 pm. Will give another update on the drive home. I know it was a good rain but didn't think it'd go up that much. Very muddy and turbulent. I would guess your gonna need a 1/0 fly and super bright color.............haha.....
I'd like to check that BIG log jam after this rain, it was only 5' wide last sunday on the mountain bike ride from the tracks on ryan. We were able to cross the river in 3 parts only walking on the log jam without getting wet.

Atleast you'll be alot less likely to spook fish..........


----------



## unclecrash (Mar 3, 2007)

The only seawall I know is at the hayloft.Did they change the name? That sucks was hoping to get out tomorrow. Before the weekend crew moves in.Might just wait till monday.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

It should be at a good level by tommorow and the browns should be less prevelant as well.You gotta love a trout stream that flows through a large metro area where there are sewage overflows almost everytime it rains.You know those trout and the other fish thrive on that stuff.Its helps make them very healthy and strong not to mention enhances the fishes great eating flavor.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

The huge sewage discharges that enter the river aren't up there, anywhere upstream of the Red Run is unaffected by Oakland County's 12 Towns Drain mistaking the Clinton for an open sewer in Calcutta. The Red Run enters the Clinton at Utica Road, between Metro Parkway and Hayes.


----------



## PLUMMER47 (Dec 9, 2006)

Measured at Yates and Coyote's "formerly hairloft" as of 8 pm its up 16 " LOTS of debris floating down taking rigs with it. Visibility is 6-10" . Very dangerous to wade, seen 3 tip overs. To get back to where it was wednesday , it'll take 4-6 days minimum. Needed almost twice the weight to get to the bottom.

Some real fruit cake activists at the dam parking lot today aswell (peta).


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

> Some real fruit cake activists at the dam parking lot today aswell (peta).


Sweet:lol:


----------



## Week End Redneck (Jan 17, 2005)

PLUMMER47 said:


> Some real fruit cake activists at the dam parking lot today aswell (peta).



Push them in!!!!!:evilsmile


----------



## PLUMMER47 (Dec 9, 2006)

As of 4:30 pm the river went down another 4" but still very high and uncrossable in most places if its wadable. Visibility is better about 16" on the wider slower sections only. All gravel that I did see was empty, 6 of the spots I just checked had NO foot prints surprisingly, So I know no one has been there since I checked yesterday eve. 1 new log jam but a nice one to fish. Seen a mink, and yesterday seen a feret several times( assuming it was the same one all day yesterday). The mink was perfect, he busted me when I was sneakin up to some gravel.


----------



## unclecrash (Mar 3, 2007)

I was down there this morning at about 11am river dirty but fishable seen people crossing the gravel.Heres for the skeptical people who cant seem to catch fish. Heres another few Liars for ya. I got out my car walked over to one of the locals fishes the mornings alot. Asked him if they were jumping the dam yet he said a few and that two guys hit 6 or 7 fish had them on a stringer. Went fishing seen two kids that were at the dam said seen one guy with 3 on a stringer Im assuming that was one of the guys that the local I know said was getting them. Fished my way down no luck. On my way back upstream I seen another old timer that is on the river alot so I fished with him for a while. I told him I saw one roll out in the hole that he was fishing and I had fished earlier but I didnt get any bites. About 2 casts after I said that he had one on. We landed it was about 6 pound hen looked like it had not been in there long. Half hour goes by he has another lost it. Then I switched up my flies and caught about a 5 pound hen. By about 5pm he had 3 me 1 not bad for my second time out this year. Be back monday after the yah hoos clear out to catch some more. So I guess you people who think the clinton dont hold steel need to learn how to fish:lol: :help:


----------



## USMarine1171 (Feb 16, 2007)

Went last night to river bends to putz around...didn't see alot of junk in the river. Flowing pretty good. Caught nothing. I might head to Yates this afternoon.


----------



## USMarine1171 (Feb 16, 2007)

I've been out to the clinton twice this week. Managed to catch a sucker yesterday. Seen a fattie jump the damn and several steelies in the area. Cleared up alot from the rain on Tuesday, but is still pretty high. I have a flyrod that I've used before but am still pretty new with. I was wondering what kind of fly would be good to start out with? I have a tin with a bunch of different flies in it. Should you usually use wet or dry flies? Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## kgibby91 (Mar 7, 2007)

try some single egg flies, like some yarn balls, or some steelie stone flies. im prolly going to get out to the clinton this weekend. hopefully ill have some luck.


----------



## sweet tree (Apr 30, 2006)

eggs and stoneflies (green or black)...a little patience will help too.


----------



## oldrank (Dec 5, 2006)

eggs and stoneflies.......work like a charm


----------



## USMarine1171 (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks alot for the advice guys, now I just have to work on the patience part Went out yesterday and only seen some suckers getting caught, I was using fresh spawn, nothing. Seen a couple trying to jump the dam,I mostly downriver yesterday.


----------



## crazyc (Feb 24, 2005)

do you ever think some people are perfectly happy just to get out and enjoy a little bit of nature after a long winter yes catching fish is a perk.
but enjoy nature is fun to..


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

crazyc said:


> do you ever think some people are perfectly happy just to get out and enjoy a little bit of nature after a long winter yes catching fish is a perk.
> but enjoy nature is fun to..


 

Me thinks Mr. Fishboy should start imparting his fishing wisdom with those of us who cant live up to his very high expitations. That very well could have been me fishing in wrong water. Heck ive only been fishing Steel for 30+
years and admit that i dont know it all. In the total of 3 posts he's made on this Forum he sure seems to know more than any other fisherman Ive ever known. 
So please Fish boy, enlighten those of us who may not have the benefit of your vast experience in all things steel.


----------



## crazyc (Feb 24, 2005)

what he said :woohoo1:


----------



## unclecrash (Mar 3, 2007)

Is fishboy at it again? He sent me a pm after I put post#41 called me some names and said I was killing the river and braggin about catchin a fish.If the guy would learn that you dont call people names and then ask them please dont post that theres fish in the river. You ask someone politely the first time. I was just sick of hearing people talk bad about the river.At least its close and some people cant afford to travel. And I agree its fun to just get out and enjoy nature and get the cob webs out.


----------

